# Kommandogerat



## Chiron (Apr 21, 2005)

Did Britain equip similar device on their Spitfire? Such device was almost like mini-computer!


----------



## alexdavid (May 5, 2010)

yes cheron you are right,..
such devises are kooks like mini computers,.


----------

